# Help Needed: Blower motor noise?!



## port001 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey 

I have a '90 pickup with low km's on it (80,000) its the basic kingcab. Anyways in the summer when the heat is not needed I use the fan to blow in the cool air no problem. But since its starting to get cold around here i started using the heat. Well at first it sounded like a leaf was stuck the blower. I didn't have time to check it out, and eventually it went away. Then a few days later it has started to make a clicking sound. I was looking around on the web and figured out it could be the blower motor? I wasn't sure because it doesn't make this noise when the cold air runs, on when the heat is on (same fan speed). Just wondering if any of you had any ideas?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

pull the glove box (2 hinge pins at the bottom) then pull the metal shield,(might be able to get to it without taking it out, but it would be easier to work on) the blower motor has 3 screws, clean/inspect... let us know what you find


----------



## port001 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey thanks so much for the help. I got around to this today due to school stuff. But what a difference! i followed your instructions and then pulled out the motor to my surprise a bunch of leaves were stuck in it! Now it works better than new. my question is how do the leaves and such get in?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the vents between the hood & the windshield...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That's one of the nice features about late model cars that have cabin filters. They keep leaves and debris out of the blower fan. Eventually that stuff passes the blower fan and gets into the AC evaporator where it soaks in the condensation and water and causes musty odors and potentially clogs the AC drain.


----------



## port001 (Mar 21, 2010)

haha thats what i thought. Is there any way to perhaps clean that space up? i attempted to take off the grill but it seems to be stuck on something. I also don't want to pull hard on it because 20 year old plastic breaks way too easily! also one last question, if i have the fan on and i slow down at a red light the fan will also slow when i start driving it blows faster....any idea?

At one point my truck was sitting for a couple years and when i turned it on for the first time leaves and god knows what else blew through the vents. i guess im lucky that i dont have a/c then and haven't had a problem since until the noise drove me nuts.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

"if i have the fan on and i slow down at a red light the fan will also slow when i start driving it blows faster....any idea?"

It could, but not so much that you should notice it. Two factors play here. As your driving, the flow of air into the vent is probably differant than when the vehicle is at idle. The other factor would be the charging system. Obviously, while driving, your engine turns at a faster speed than at idle, so the alternator will also be turning faster. While the regulator will keep the charging voltage fairly constant, it is possible for it to be slightly higher at a higher engine speed than it is at idle. This would mean there would be slightly more voltage to the blower motor, thus it would turn slightly faster. I could see this being more prominant in an old car or truck, say 1960's and earlier, than in a more modern car due to better charging system regulation.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if you want to remove the plastic grilles, they have 3 clips (per side) push the center pin thru (you can retrieve it) and it should release the clip. or you can take the whole cowl panel off...


----------



## port001 (Mar 21, 2010)

I think it was more to do the air just coming in through the vent when i have the air from outside setting on. And another part of it i think was that when i was at idle and the leaves were stuck in it. And then i guess it would put strain on the charging system and when i was at a higher idle it was fine.

Lets say if i took the whole cowl off...i would be able to clean everything and see if there were any other leaves stuck in the box somehwere? of would it just be easier/better to takes the plastic grilles off?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if you take the cowl off you can clean the area better, but some debris probably already slipped further down....


----------

